# 2011 Maxima S - Steering Wheel Mounted Control Problem



## vollmer187 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok - I just bought a 2011 Maxima S (super black) on Monday and I think I might be having a problem with the steering wheel mounted audio controls. The 'source' button is supposed to change from FM1 to FM2 to AM; however, my source button only goes from FM1 to AM I have to use the button on the dash to change to FM2. Is this how this is supposed to work? Is it something I should take in to the dealer to fix? or is it something I might be able to fix?
I'm loving the car (had an '07 maxima previously) and hate that there might already be a _flaw _with it.
Any advise would be helpful!!
thanks


----------



## NoraSheri (May 18, 2011)

vollmer187 said:


> Ok - I just bought a 2011 Maxima S (super black) on Monday and I think I might be having a problem with the steering wheel mounted audio controls. The 'source' button is supposed to change from FM1 to FM2 to AM; however, my source button only goes from FM1 to AM I have to use the button on the dash to change to FM2. Is this how this is supposed to work? Is it something I should take in to the dealer to fix? or is it something I might be able to fix?
> I'm loving the car (had an '07 maxima previously) and hate that there might already be a _flaw _with it.
> Any advise would be helpful!!
> thanks


I'm experiencing the same problem. The dealership is telling me this is how the radio works but yet the manual says otherwise. (I didn't have this problem with the 2008 Maxima I turned in to lease the 2011
Please before I make an issue if someone could tell me that Maxima technology has turned back the hands of time
Thank you!


----------

